# Newcastle Swap - Giant Defy0 for MTB



## Kevoffthetee (15 Jun 2019)

would anyone be interested in a swap. I’m not using my Giant Defy0 Ultegra due to spending more time with my family and am wanting to get another Mountain bike for days out with the kids.

VGC and replaced the wheels less that 200 miles ago to Fulcrum Racing 44’s (quattros but with green graphics to match bike)

Was originally thinking of selling bike for circa £500 but think I’d rather swap for something of similar value


----------



## Kevoffthetee (29 Jun 2019)

Still looking


----------



## vickster (5 Jul 2019)

Kevoffthetee said:


> Still looking


Why not just sell the roadbike, then you're free to buy whatever replacement you want?


----------



## Kevoffthetee (7 Jul 2019)

I have it up for sale on selling pages and an auction site but no buyers


----------



## vickster (7 Jul 2019)

Kevoffthetee said:


> I have it up for sale on selling pages and an auction site but no buyers


Maybe need to check the pricing, as new bikes have got cheaper, second hand prices have dropped a fair amount (the same may well go for an MTB). I'd think this is a decent time of year to sell a roadbike and buy and MTB? Better than autumn/winter anyhow

Ebay BIN or auction, be surprised if no sale via the latter? Esp if offering delivery


----------



## RoadRider400 (8 Jul 2019)

Going to stick my neck out and suggest if its not selling its too expensive. Suggest you browse the sold items and see what others have gone for.
I think you are probably assigning too much value to the wheels. At this price range its probably going to be sold to either a first time road bike rider or somebody still fairly new upgrading from a snotter and doesnt know much about wheels.
As a reference point earlier this year I purchased my first road bike from Ebay, the previous owner paid £950 in late 2016. They listed it up for £400 and I chipped them down to £350.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (28 Jul 2019)

Hi, sorry for the late reply. was the bike you bought standard?


----------

